# Blades hitting mower deck



## jmullins (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello

Last week I ran the tractor out of gas and when I refueled it was idiling up and down. The air fitler was filthy so I cleaned it up and problem solved, I thought. The issue now is that when I engage the blades the tractor boggs down and wants to quit. It will still cut but the thicker grass is chocking it up. Sparks are coming from underneath so I assume the blades are making contact with the deck. I did hit a cement block a week ago and did notice a little sound coming from the deck but it continued to cut with no issue. Not the case sense I ran it out of gas and the idiling issue started but again the idle issue has gone away since i cleaned the air filter.

My question is do you think I need to just remove the deck and pound out the dented spot. The blades feel like the move by hand but I do have to give a good push. Or do you think the motor is not idiling high enough to cut throught the thicker grass? The RPMs go up to 2.5 to 3K.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you best be pounding that dent out of the deck before you do some serious damage to either the mower or yourself.


----------



## drillchart (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd knock out the dent before you do more damage. I had kept running my dad's tractor after I hit something and ended up eventually cutting/cracking through the deck, took out a bearing and ruined the blade that was hitting and the dent wasn't all that big.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Exactly!!!


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Time to pull the deck and fix the problems. Deck could be dented/bent, could have a bent blade or might have a problem with the spindle/bearing as well.


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

If the unit isnt too large an easy inspection trick is to pu ll it up on a pair of those garage sized car ramps like you would use to change pickup or family cars oil. if you dont have those, a 4ft board 2x8 preferably with one end on a pair cinderbocks.
Pull it up on this slowly, or if ye gotta larger than normal pair, back it up the board slowly till the wheels are sitting on the cinderblock. this will give you plenty of clearance to examine your deck so you can clean all the stuff off the top an under it ( water hose an scraper work well for this ).
Have a good day


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Larry in OK said:


> Time to pull the deck and fix the problems. Deck could be dented/bent, could have a bent blade or might have a problem with the spindle/bearing as well.


In full agreement. Pull the deck and find out exactly what problems there are. So far all I'm reading are assumptions. Running out of gas may have no bearing on the problem.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Not to mention if the grass drys out, you might start the grass on fire with sparks flying out - best to fix it before it gets worse/causes more issues.


----------

